# Chicagoland Biketoberfest Oct 4th 2020



## dj rudy k (Sep 21, 2020)

We had to move too a location that we can social distance and  user friendly  for those in the City close to our Usual Spring meet location because of Cook County Restrictions  !

CHICAGOLAND KLASSIC
BICYCLE SHOW & SWAP
PRESENTS BIKETOBERFEST!
OPEN TO ALL MAKES & MODELS!
(Bone Shakers too Trikes) Also Motorized Mini Bikes Classes , Old School Go Karts & Pedal Cars !
SPECTATOR ADMISSION FREE!
ENTRY FEE SHOW BIKES $5
SWAP SPACE $20 SHOW HOURS
10AM-3PM REGISTRATION
SET UP 9AM. TOP FLIGHT TROPHY AWARDS 2:45PM ENTRANT VOTING! BEST OF SHOW SPECTATOR VOTING! BIKE CORAL FOR INDIVIDUAL BIKES FOR SALE $5 (SKIDDING & DRAG CONTEST at Noon with awards Cash & Trophy ) SHAVE THOSE TIRES THE WHOLE EVENT WILL BE OUTDOORS this year do too Covid 19. Masks are required to enter or use the washrooms . Strats is a full service legendary Hot Rod Diner for 35 Years serving Breakfast & Lunch !
FOR MORE INFORMATION CONTACT CAR SHOW PROMOTIONS 224-587-6803 Strats is located 231 W. North Ave Villa Park Illinois https://www.facebook.com/Illinois-Bicycle-Shows-Swap...


----------



## dj rudy k (Sep 21, 2020)

This event is a 100% a go


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Sep 21, 2020)

is that @fordmike65 ???????


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Sep 21, 2020)

I DON'T DO FACE BOOK!
ADDRESS OF MEET, 
PLEASE
THANKS,
WES


----------



## BFGforme (Sep 21, 2020)

WES PINCHOT said:


> I DON'T DO FACE BOOK!
> ADDRESS OF MEET,
> PLEASE
> THANKS,
> WES



Address and phone number in the post above!


----------



## ricobike (Sep 22, 2020)

Funny, I just went past that place last Thursday.  I'm in.


----------



## bricycle (Sep 22, 2020)

Is it across the highway from Strats?


----------



## dj rudy k (Sep 24, 2020)

BFGforme said:


> Address and phone number in the post above!



Wes last line above in event before facebook  FOR MORE INFORMATION CONTACT CAR SHOW PROMOTIONS 224-587-6803   Strats is located 231 W. North Ave Villa Park IL.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Sep 24, 2020)

dj rudy k said:


> Wes last line above in event before facebook  FOR MORE INFORMATION CONTACT CAR SHOW PROMOTIONS 224-587-6803   Strats is located 231 W. North Ave Villa Park IL.



GOT IT!
THANKS!


----------



## detroitbike (Sep 25, 2020)

Poster or Flyer?

address shows someones home


----------



## ratrodz (Sep 25, 2020)

@Pookie42


----------



## ricobike (Sep 25, 2020)

detroitbike said:


> Poster or Flyer?
> 
> address shows someones home




Take out the west if you're searching with Google.  Google tries to point you to Elmhurst if you have the West in the address.  The address is in Villa Park.

Searching on "231 North Ave Villa Park IL" should bring up the correct address when searching with Google.


----------



## the tinker (Oct 1, 2020)

Thinking about bringing some stuff to sell. How many of my fellow Cabers are going?


----------



## Junkman Bob (Oct 1, 2020)

Not sure ... I may Drift around there in case i see a potential pickup truck load


----------



## the tinker (Oct 1, 2020)

Well, Bob. . . make me happy, get a load of this. 






Early Higgin's springer, and a super nice original Evan's



39-40 Monark boy's stand. The "I don't really want to sell it price," $275-




Various saddles.











Schwinn fenders $50 pr. 48'-49 ' Huffman fenders, with nice bumper/reflector 50 bucks for the pair. They're straight.



Higgin's frame. S40- Has tiny ding on top bar, just before head-tube. Guard has small repaired crack.







Boy's skipper chains 30 ea. Hard to find Monark rockers with nuts &bolts $20. Nice early Monark springer yoke $ 20 . Boy's Columbia Springer assembly 10 bucks. Hard to find when you want one, 39' - 40' fat-boy, Hawthorne fork, nice and straight, with good threads...$30
1963 boy's 24" Schwinn.....$125.00







52 Columbia frame... 50 bucks It's not the re-pop and it's straight. Has a '46 Columbia guard on it. Such a deal! Original blue paint wheels. I think they're Murray...maybe...50 bucks pr.



Higgin's tank.  Solid W/ no rust outs, but some moron drilled a half inch hole for a wire at the front. It's been  fiber glassed and filled/ has correct horn unit, non-operable.  Original 52 Columbia tank with horn, don't know if it works. Came on black frame.  100 each.








Shelby rack. Almost straight. Comes with extra correct braces. Ones on rack have bad ends. $40.


I don't like mailing stuff, so let this be an incentive to come to the swap! Be there or be square. I get there early and leave early.


----------



## Junkman Bob (Oct 1, 2020)

Do you have a schwinn maroon spring for mens B6
Dont have to be perfect 
Bob


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Oct 1, 2020)

HEY TINKER,
CONGRATS ON ON 3000 MESSAGES AND POSTINGS!
HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE!
WES PINCHOT AKA FENDER DOCTOR EMERITUS


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Oct 1, 2020)

Junkman Bob said:


> Do you have a schwinn maroon spring for mens B6
> Dont have to be perfect
> Bob
> 
> ...


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Oct 1, 2020)

I ALSO HAVE ANOTHER LOCKING SPRING ER (NOT PRIMED)
A CANTILEVER SCHWINN HOUSE PAINT FRAME
AND LONGHORN HANDLEBAR


----------



## Junkman Bob (Oct 1, 2020)

I pm you wes


----------



## the tinker (Oct 3, 2020)

Monark butterfly kickstand and the three original saddles are sold. See you guys Sunday!


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Oct 3, 2020)

Junkman Bob said:


> I pm you wes



PM BACK W/ PICS
WES


----------



## Junkman Bob (Oct 3, 2020)

Never gog your message or pics Wes


----------



## bicycle larry (Oct 4, 2020)

any pictures of bikes and parts  at the show


----------



## Junkman Bob (Oct 5, 2020)

I scooped up two Schwinns 
51 Hornet 
51 BFG DX 
I didnt stay long as i had to do honey doooo list
Junkman Bob


----------



## ricobike (Oct 5, 2020)

I'm not really a photographer, but I made a small attempt to get some shots.  Here's the few that I took.  It was a good swap and well attended.




















Thanks to the organizers for putting on this event. It was the first swap that I attended this year.


----------



## bicycle larry (Oct 5, 2020)

thanks so much for pics , of the bikes and parts , there great , i see there was a few monark parts there like tanks and back racks and other good parts , plus a lot of bicycles to   from bicycle larry


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Oct 5, 2020)

ricobike said:


> I'm not really a photographer, but I made a small attempt to get some shots.  Here's the few that I took.  It was a good swap and well attended.
> View attachment 1278793
> 
> View attachment 1278794
> ...



 THANKS FOR PICS!
WES


----------



## ricobike (Oct 5, 2020)

WES PINCHOT said:


> THANKS FOR PICS!
> WES




I forgot to mention that the best part of the meet was seeing all you guys again.  And special thanks to @the tinker for the parts and the lesson on early schwinn springers .


----------



## bricycle (Oct 5, 2020)

Pics were great!


----------



## Mikexz (Oct 5, 2020)

A few more pics..and my winter project shellby...


----------

